# Six13 vs Synapse Carbon-



## Hokiesean24 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello-

I am looking to purchase either a CAAD9 5 or a Six13 5. Unfortunately, my LBS doesnt have either in stock. I did ride a Carbon Synapse today though, I loved it, it rode great. I think it is a little out of my price range at the moment unfortunately. I have already placed an order for a six13 5 that I have until Monday to cancel. 

How similar of a ride should the Six13 be to the Synapse? I felt very comfortable on the Synapse and I just saw that it had a 2cm riser on the front, is it possible to add that on the Six13 if I were to want to?

I also rode a R1000, which was also a very nice riding bike, I am imagining that the CAAD9 should ride pretty similar to that?!?!

Thanks for helping a newb out! :thumbsup:


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

I haven't ridden a CAAD9. I would expect it to ride harsher than the Six13. I have ridden the Six13 and it's a very good bike, and great value for the money. You won't be dissapointed.

I forgot to add the Six13 is made in the US, and Synapse is made in Asia. I'm not sure if it matters to you.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

You should be able to add the 2 cm headtube extender to the 6-13, assuming Cdale will sell it seperately. If not, Specialized makes one that sells for $40. BTW, I ride a synapse carbon and absolutely love it. The 6-13 is slightly more race oriented, but either is a great bike. If you are looking for a little more comfort, and a little less agressive position on the bike, then consider the synapse. But the 6-13 is a nice compromise between the super stiff [and sometimes harsh ride} of the CAAD9 and the silky smooth synapse. It gives the razor sharp handling and quick acceleration of the CAAD9 but the carbon tubes really smooth the ride out quite a bit.


----------



## Hokiesean24 (Jun 21, 2008)

cyclust said:


> You should be able to add the 2 cm headtube extender to the 6-13, assuming Cdale will sell it seperately. If not, Specialized makes one that sells for $40. BTW, I ride a synapse carbon and absolutely love it. The 6-13 is slightly more race oriented, but either is a great bike. If you are looking for a little more comfort, and a little less agressive position on the bike, then consider the synapse. But the 6-13 is a nice compromise between the super stiff [and sometimes harsh ride} of the CAAD9 and the silky smooth synapse. It gives the razor sharp handling and quick acceleration of the CAAD9 but the carbon tubes really smooth the ride out quite a bit.


Thanks! Thats the kind of information I was looking for. If money were not an issue, I would have definately been sold on the Snyapse Carbon! I am already stretching my budget going to the the Six13 though. I am hoping the six13 is a similar ride, and if comfort becomes and issue, extending the head tube 2cm should make it sit pretty much just like the Synapse. At least thats what I am hoping!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## paulm01 (May 12, 2008)

*just went through the same thing*

I originally wanted a six 13, based on stellar reviews, etc. I rode a six 13(6), synapse(6) and a synapse 5 carbon. I loved all the bikes. I opted for the synapse six ( ofcourse it was sold when I went back to buy it, last one in stock) so I opted for a Synapse (5) at a discount . The six 13 was slightly harder riding but I thought it was great. For me coming over from a full suspensin mountain bike I thought the smoother bike would be the ticket. After one week of riding and sixty miles I love the synapse but in retrospect would have been very happy with the six 13 as well. Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The Six13 frame is a bit more aggressive compare to Synapse since you are under the budget I would settle with Six13 beside it had the Caad 8 read triangle.


----------



## Hokiesean24 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I understand that the Six13 is a little more agressive than the Synapse, can someone explain that a little. I have compared the frame geometries but do not know enough to understand the differences. I was very comfortable on the Synapse, I am not sure how that will translate to the Six13. 

Is the biggest difference I will feel going to be that 2cm riser on the head tube? If so, I can just add one to the Six13 I would imagine. Correct?


----------



## paulm01 (May 12, 2008)

*i road them back to back*

a synapse six first, I loved it and had basically made up my mind that's what I wanted. I rode the six 13 6 just afterward to compare the two. The six 13 turned quicker, reacted quicker and it was a little tighter ride, i could feel some more bumps, barely noticeable. The riding position was slightly more elongated, i was leaning forward more. I would be happy with either bike however I chose the Synapse. Where I live (eastern Pa) I ride dilapidated county roads, there are grooves, pot holes, washouts, no shoulders and gravel, at best they suck! This helped my decsion. Luck!
Paul


----------



## Hokiesean24 (Jun 21, 2008)

paulm01 said:


> a synapse six first, I loved it and had basically made up my mind that's what I wanted. I rode the six 13 6 just afterward to compare the two. The six 13 turned quicker, reacted quicker and it was a little tighter ride, i could feel some more bumps, barely noticeable. The riding position was slightly more elongated, i was leaning forward more. I would be happy with either bike however I chose the Synapse. Where I live (eastern Pa) I ride dilapidated county roads, there are grooves, pot holes, washouts, no shoulders and gravel, at best they suck! This helped my decsion. Luck!
> Paul


Thanks Paul. Yeah, the PA rds are horrible! I will be heading towards Pittsburgh Friday. My fiance is from just south of the city, I will be getting married up there next year too. 
Your decision makes sense. 

I am hoping to get my bike soon, order is going in today. When it comes in I am going to go into the shop to help him with assembly, itll be a great experience for me to learn about the bike. I cannot wait to get on it. I hope I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sean,

If the road condition is not the great the Synapse would match perfectly for you.


----------



## Hokiesean24 (Jun 21, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Sean,
> 
> If the road condition is not the great the Synapse would match perfectly for you.


Thanks! Road condition is not bad here in Virginia though. We were talking about in Pennsylvania, which I could certainly understand why he went with the Synapse. It is a very very smooth ride. I am hoping the Six13 isnt too far behind!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My previous frame was Six13 and the the ride was not that bad ( current frame is System Six ) There is a post on this forum compare the Synapse vs Six13 which might help you to decide.


----------



## Herzomud (Jan 22, 2007)

*2cm riser*

Hi Guys,

great thoughts on the bikes. I was lucky to get a super six over a six 13. The comfort was about the same on both but the massive headtube on the system 6 made the cornering confidence unbelievably better.

Note that the 2cm riser will not extend the height of the bars on the bike. This is down to the length of steerer tube exposed above the frame and is normally maxed out with spacers on a new shop bike.

The stem may be flipped upwards for a little extra height if they have it already set to negative rise as is the current fashion. The only other option is a higher degree stem or adjustable stem.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on your Super Six.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I have 15,000 miles on my 2006 Six13 and have nothing but positive experiences with it. While my main ride is a SuperSix, the Six13 is my back-up bike and I use it about once a week. If you're interested in a plush ride and not riding aggressively (e.g., easy group rides, touring rides) the Synapse should get the nod. If you're interested in going in group rides that ride at high tempo, maybe some racing, practicing your sprints, go with the Six13. The Six13 is far and away C'Dale's best "value" bike in its arsenal because for all of the 2005 racing season and through the start of the 2006 racing season (until April 2006, a little over two years ago), it was the top racing frame used by Barloworld and HealthNet, which eventually gave way to the SystemSix which rolled out in April 2006. That's a key fact to keep in mind knowing you're getting a lot of bang for your buck. (Footnote: the Synapse was used in April 2007 by Liquigas in Paris-Roubaix because the SystemSix was perceived to be too harsh on the cobbles -- so the Synapse is no slouch in the racing department.)


----------



## Hokiesean24 (Jun 21, 2008)

I have already ordered the Six13 5. The Synapse was a little more pricey and I was streeeeetching my budget getting the Six13. I was able to actually ride a Syapse locally, so I was just curious how my Six13 is going to feel compared to the Synapse I road... hopefully similar!


----------

